# My Ramps are starting to blossom now, and they are beautiful !



## Happyflowerlady (May 31, 2013)

I think I told everyone about finding out that we have Ramps growing wild here. 
In case you are not familiar with them, ramps are somewhere in between a leek and a garlic. They have a bulb on the bottom , and grow a couple feet tall, and you can dig them up and use the whole plant (if you have lots of them), or you can just harvest the top like you can do with green onion tops.

So, they have been growing outside the back door all winter, and I put them in about everything that you can use an onion in, and this spring I transplanted a few to the other side of the house, and they are taking off there, also. I let them grow, so that they could bloom and go to seed, and have been watching the little flower buds grow for the last few weeks.
This morning, I looked, and they were finally starting to open up, so I grabbed the camera and shot a couple of pictures. Here is what they look like.


----------

